# Flea, tick, heart worm preventative..



## Samba (Sep 14, 2012)

I like Revolution or Advantage Multi. They address pretty much everything.

Some dogs react slightly to both, they rub their shoulder and probably get a tingly feeling. However, in my experience, it only lasts a short time. I think the majority of dogs dont react negatively to it. 

Lots of different heartworm and flea meds out there, and most of them do work fairly well so theres nothing wrong with trying something else


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I also use Revolution since Sunnys breeder used it on him before I got him. Tried and true. It was not my vet's first choice but I like it.


----------



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

I got a bit confused recently and found this article you maybe interested in looking at for reference 

http://www.vetshoponline.com/whats-the-difference-W22C178.aspx

I use frontline plus and a heartworm tablet


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

I always like to look at both sides, and I am very happy that you asked this question. Not long ago, I read an excellent article about HW preventative--wish I could link it, but cannot find it again.

Basically, it was a huge discussion saying that HW is definately not necessarily on a monthly basis. (I am making no personal claims here, but I am sure someone will chime in either in support or not.) Preventative, it really isn't.....but, that is what they call it. Expensive, when you have several dogs. The article claimed that the medications kill off any existing beginnings before they are in a state to cause harm. They do not prevent, but kill off. The article also claimed that it takes longer than one month for these to develop to any harmful state. So, some people treat every third month (I think that is how long they stated it would take). Nonetheless, I would not be comfortable with every third month, personally. On the opposite side, I do not like giving my dog a strong medication to kill of something they may not even have on a monthly basis. 

I also dislike having to pay for a HW test every single year in order to buy the medication; when many people treat every month.....and, if the medicine works, why pay for the test if you have carefully given your pet this drug every month? 

I do have a friend who told me some information about treating her dogs with something that she purchases at Tractor supply and doses out herself. I do not know the dosages, and have never, ever tried this myself. Many people do their own vaccines via Tractor Supply, as well. I am not suggesting, condoning or supporting any of this for anyone else.....only providing information.

As to flea medication; again.....I try as little medication as possible. My dogs all made it through a bad flea season without any fleas seen, ever; by utilizing an all-natural, non-toxic product, which was far less expensive, as well.

It is not all a matter of $$$. Am I thrifty? Sure, but I am more concerned about toxic exposure to my dog than any $$$ concerns. 

Of course, there are always different opinions. These are issues I feel strongly about, because where I live, no veterinarian is going to offer any options. All vets here demand a yearly HW test; sell you Frontline, etc. and Heartguard tablets for the entire year round, and then do it all over again the next year. They are not even very happy about writing a prescription for you to get filled elsewhere or allowing you to use the generic HW......which is another option to consider.

Think about it: If I sell air cleaners for a living, I am going to tell you you need one for your household's health and safety, right?

But, I don't sell anything for a living; just don't like drugging my dogs any more than necessary.


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

just an fyi- my vet lets me sign that im waiving the annual heartworm test and then allows me to purchase the preventive.


----------



## star (Feb 20, 2011)

I use Revolution for six months out of the year then switch to advantage in December for flea prevention for six months. My vet heartworm tests every other year as long as the full six month prevention for HW was used. We have LOTS of mosquitos here so heartworm is a threat.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

My vet just gave me 1 month more of Revolution (November) and then he will just take Heartguard through winter.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Right now the girls get heartguard plus every other month or two mostly cause I suck at dosing unless its an everyday thing lol. No issues and we live in MS so maybe there is something about giving every three months. I have advantix 2 and have never opened the box in the last 2 yrs here. I dont know if its what Im feeding or what since they sometimes come with me to work. Im sure there are fleas outside somewhere, at sometime that my girls are but no flea issues at all. *shrug* As soon as I discovered that they werent getting fleas I totally relaxed about giving them the preventative. If it aint broke dont fix it. Hell now that I think about it even when I went to my mom's in TX Eve didnt pick anything up either and she has strays roaming all over. A real head scratcher lol. If I go to the woods or something then I may do it just in case. Otherwise why waste the money and why use chemical unnecessarily.


----------



## judyf (Aug 20, 2011)

Here you go, Ladywolfe. This sounds like the article you are referencing. 


- Terrierman's Daily Dose -

As to fleas, I'm in NW Illinois, and haven't seen any yet this year on any of my 3 spoos. One of my girls did have a tick, though. I got a new pup this summer and the vet gave me Heartguard and Frontline for him, but I did not use the Frontline. If I find another tick on any of the dogs, I will probably use Frontline on all of them, reluctantly.

The pup's breeder used a product called Cedarcide, and swore by it for fleas, but I haven't tried it. Has anyone had good luck with it, and does it seem to help with ticks??


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

I use revolution. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

